# Port Sulpher, Louisiana, Happy Jack, two days of extreme catching fish



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Once again, we headed to South Louisiana to do some shallow water fishing. We had 4 boats reserved for two days. The first day was reported to be a challenging one based upon the conditions. (High Winds)

Several anglers were unable to make the first day, so it was two anglers per boat. My fishing buddy Pearl Girl Susan and I knocked it out of the park, with the limit of 15 Red Fish and 60 Speckled Trout in the box, with about 100 under sized specks, Rat Reds, and Sheephead returned to the water.

The second day we had a full crew of 12 anglers, so Fishnlane, Pearl Girl Susan, and I headed out, to bring home 90 Speckled Trout. Again, about 100 undersized specks, rat reds and sheep head were return to the water.

What an amazing trip we had!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Those early Dec trips to the marsh are a lot of fun. Nice work!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing fishery. I'd burn up my cryovac putting those bad boys up!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

great trip.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad you guys had a good time. Lots of eats there! Hi Lane!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my 3rd invite and so thankful each year. I'm truly amazed each time we transverse the bayous of La. The estuary is holding not only healthy fish but also amazing mysteries of the marsh. The guides are amazing and each will put you on the fish. The camp is perfect for a large group and has all the amenities. I was on a different boat the first day and took no pics. We had 87 specs and about 5 reds. The second day I rode on Tom's and Susan's boat. Thanks Tom for another year full on memories and fish!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang ya'll!!! Let me know about next years trip!!! I WANNA GO!!! It looks like it'd be more fun the molesting manatee!!!


----------

